# Black Oak Burl Serving Tray



## manbuckwal (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in the process of putting a finish on this serving tray for my wife . The voids n cracks have been filled with blue dyed Polytex resin . It measures 12x17 . I did some trading for the hogging out and router work . Thanks for looking. I'll post some more pics when it's totally finished.

******. Update finished pics added below ********


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 29, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> I'm in the process of putting a finish on this serving tray for my wife . The voids n cracks have been filled with blue dyed Polytex resin . It measures 12x17 . I did some trading for the hogging out and router work . Thanks for looking. I'll post some more pics when it's totally finished.



wow thats gorgeous. Thats gonna be an amazing piece when its finished


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Did you use some kind of vacuum system to pull the resin down in the cracks?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 29, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! Did you use some kind of vacuum system to pull the resin down in the cracks?



No, it's done the old fashioned way by literally pouring it into each void after getting it roughed out to the final dimensions, then sanding it all smooth. If you have voids that go all the way through, u tape one side so u don't waste a lot of resin. You can use a butane torch to heat the resin once you pour into a void to thin it a lil and cause bubbles to rise to the surface.


----------



## SENC (Jul 29, 2013)

Love it


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2013)

THAT is a beauty... All the hand poured resin just makes it that much more special. You should get some major points for that 
Scott


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2013)

I was finally able to put on 1/2 dozen light coats of Deft semi-gloss lacquer and the handles today. Thanks for looking .


----------



## drycreek (Aug 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, that is a true work of art.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2013)

Outstanding  Very classy. Well done
Scott


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen ! My wife loves it :irishjig:


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang that's spectacular! Nice work!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 9, 2013)

That is CRAZY GREAT
Dave


----------



## ButchC (Aug 9, 2013)

Very nice. I also really like the hardware you chose.


----------



## Percy (Aug 26, 2013)

If you have any of the wood left I will buy some in the knife block range of sizes.
At east 5/16 thick to anything bigger and 1 1/4 wide to anything bigger and 4 inches or longer.
If so let me know.
percy


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2013)

Percy said:


> If you have any of the wood left I will buy some in the knife block range of sizes.
> At east 5/16 thick to anything bigger and 1 1/4 wide to anything bigger and 4 inches or longer.
> If so let me know.
> percy



Yes I do have more of this and will be happy to cut some for you. Might be about 2 weeks before I can get to it tho . Would you prefer a block you can cut down to the sizes u want ?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Very impressive! Looks almost like cork! Chuck


----------



## Percy (Sep 19, 2013)

anything that is knife size if it is blocks then at least 1 1/4 square by 4-5 inches long. If it is slabs then 1/4 -5/16 thick by 1 1/4 by 4-5 inches long.
Anything in this type size or larger is great just let me know what I owe you for it.
I am learning to stabalize or have learned and want to do some casting as well. This is some beautiful oak for sure.
Thanks for the thought.

Percy


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 19, 2013)

Blocks would probably work best since they will definitely need to be cast m stabilzed, otherwise they may come apart if they were thin. I will try and get you some 1 1/4" blocks cut up Sunday or Monday .


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 2, 2013)

Percy here are six blanks 1 1/4" square by 5" long . Showing two sides misted with water. Pay 5.15 for SFRB and they are yours . Sorry for the long wait !


----------



## Arhsub (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome dude, really appreciative work. 
Congrats to your wife :-)

Visit antechconstructions


----------

